# gold spilo..



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

on the site they say a spilo grows up to 30 cm..(12 inches)..
i was wondering what size does it really grow to..

who have own a spilo more than 10 inches?...
what is the life span on a spilo..how many years?..

these question pop into my head when i was thinking about moving my spilo to a 55 gallon tank..
anyway..40 gallon will do for a spilo?..or should i use a 55 for it..?..

thanks..in advance..guys


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

40g is fine for life for 1 spilo


----------



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

are 40g is fine for a single spilo


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

question still remain..

how big do they really grow?..
anyone have a big one?..10 inch over?..


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

40g is definitely better because a 55g is only 12" wide.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

abihsot911 said:


> question still remain..
> 
> how big do they really grow?..
> anyone have a big one?..10 inch over?..


 They can grow up to 12" but I have yet to see one above 10". I assume they are like other P's and can live up to 20 - 30 years with proper care. I'm in the process of trying to max out my Spilos right now. I've had them since they were about 1" exactly 1year and 2 months now and they are now in the vacinity of 6" -7 1/2" being my largest. I'm hoping they can hit the 10" mark within next year, I hope.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> 40 gallon will do for a spilo?..or should i use a 55 for it..?..


You could get get away with putting him in a 40 for life, but if you want him to reach is full potential, the bigger the tank the better. But IME, you don't want to put too small of a g spilo into a comparatively large tank. They tend to get "lost" in the tank. So if you happen to have an intermediary tank, better start there.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Don't go 55g for life whatever you do. It isn't wide enough.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> > 40 gallon will do for a spilo?..or should i use a 55 for it..?..
> 
> 
> You could get get away with putting him in a 40 for life, but if you want him to reach is full potential, the bigger the tank the better. But IME, you don't want to put too small of a g spilo into a comparatively large tank. They tend to get "lost" in the tank. So if you happen to have an intermediary tank, better start there.


 i never tought you could have a tank to big

what if you add some other fish like small neons for company


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> i never tought you could have a tank to big


I've always had much better interaction with my young solitary ps when I housed them in a tank that gave them ample room to negotiate, but not an excessive amount. The times where I put a 2"-3" spilo, rhom or whatever in a 60 gal or a 75 gal, they got "lost" in the expanse of the tank and became much more withdrawn than in their previous tank of 20 gal to 30 gal. But, in general yes, you can never really have too big of a tank.


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

ok thanks guys..i will see if i have use of the 55 gallon..if not..i might have the spilo in there..


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I am telling you the 40g is better in the long run. I would rather have an extra 6" for him to turn around than an extra foot on the end...


----------

